# frogs breeding



## sphag (Jan 1, 2014)

hi guys, I think my litoria chloris are breeding the male keeps mounting the females I just can't find any info on what actually happens though?? is she spozed to lay eggs then and there or does the male fertalize inside the female and she will lay the eggs in a few days? son help would be much appreciated! mitch


----------



## Shotta (Jan 1, 2014)

correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure the male frog fertilizes the eggs as they are laid by the female


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2014)

Yup i think your correct shotta, thats why they go into amplexus.

You need a pretty large water source for them to lay in. What do you have at the moment?

You could also mist them and play some other chloris calling to get them in the mood! 

Once the eggs start forming you should be able to see them in your females belly when shes against the glass.


----------



## sphag (Jan 2, 2014)

I have been Misting them and playing there call for a few days now, two of them where in amplexus all night and still are now at 6am. I can't see and eggs, the females belly doesn't look clear or anything its just yellow I don't know how you would be able to see the eggs I tried using a torch to

- - - Updated - - -

its a 3ft tank and the pond is a little under half, if this isn't big enough what should I put them in, like a little kids pool blue tub thing?


----------



## eipper (Jan 2, 2014)

they will breed in tanks just fine. Provided the female is ovulating you will get eggs if the males are attaining amplexus. Chloris lay their eggs in floating gelatinous clumps that break up over 12 hrs or so and sink to the bottom. From there the eggs hatch and the fun begins. All of this info plus much more is in my book on frog husbandry


----------



## sphag (Jan 2, 2014)

eipper said:


> they will breed in tanks just fine. Provided the female is ovulating you will get eggs if the males are attaining amplexus. Chloris lay their eggs in floating gelatinous clumps that break up over 12 hrs or so and sink to the bottom. From there the eggs hatch and the fun begins. All of this info plus much more is in my book on frog husbandry



thanks mate! where can i get your book? whats it called


----------



## eipper (Jan 2, 2014)

Geckodans books... He is a site sponser.


----------



## Chris82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey Sphag,

Some other things to consider when breeding which may help you out also. Rain chambers, sometimes misting isn't enough for the female to be triggered into breeding. Us boys say no more! Keep it simple deep water with a submersible power head style pump fitted with some irrigation and small sprinkler style heads placed at intervals around the irrigation line. Bunnings has a huge range of drippers and sprayers to suit. Use a timer for regular rain schedules or watch for a drop in barometric pressures alongside with your combinations of otHer males calling will help a lot. 

Conditioning your females and males throughout the year such as photoperiod coincided with a drop in humidity in the cooler months then as spring summer rains come with an increase in food activity it's then just like what happens up north to a certain extent. 

Positions of fake plants over the surface of the water and above will help the female decide where to lay her eggs. 

Hope per a couple of these tips help. I've always kept an eye on when storms a brewing ( low barometric pressure ) and used the external environment to tell me or help me out when to trigger them to breed.

cheers Chris

- - - Updated - - -

How did you go with the red eyes?


----------



## sphag (Jan 6, 2014)

the female is looking a bit fat maybe she is ovulating? the male still gets on her back but no eggs being layed yet


----------

